# Hintergrundbild einfügen.



## Aloa (22. Oktober 2005)

Ich möchte diese Bild in diesem CSS Code als Hintergrundbild einfügen krieg das aber nicht hin.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

```
BODY { SCROLLBAR-BASE-COLOR: #0B6295; SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: #FFFFFF; }
SELECT {
 FONT-SIZE: 12px;
 FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma,Helvetica;
 COLOR: #000000;
 BAKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff;
}

TEXTAREA {
 FONT-SIZE: 12px;
 FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma,Helvetica;
 COLOR: #000000;
 BACKGROUND-COLOR: #CFCFCF;
}

.input {
 FONT-SIZE: 12px;
 FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma,Helvetica;
 COLOR: #000000;
 BACKGROUND-COLOR: #CFCFCF;

 
 border-top-width : 1px;
 border-right-width : 1px;
 border-bottom-width : 1px;
 border-left-width : 1px;
 text-indent : 2px;
}
.topnavi {
	padding-right: 5px;
	padding-bottom: 18px;
	padding-left: 5px;
}

#bg A:link, #bg A:visited, #bg A:active { COLOR: #FF9900; TEXT-DECORATION: #6699CC; }
#bg A:hover { COLOR: #163562; TEXT-DECORATION: #6699CC; }

#tablea A:link, #tablea A:visited, #tablea A:active { COLOR: #000000; TEXT-DECORATION: underline; }
#tablea A:hover { COLOR: #56A4E1; TEXT-DECORATION: #56A4E1; }

#tableb A:link, #tableb A:visited, #tableb A:active { COLOR: #000000; TEXT-DECORATION: #56A4E1; }
#tableb A:hover { COLOR: #56A4E1; TEXT-DECORATION: #56A4E1; }

#tablecat A:link, #tablecat A:visited, #tablecat A:active { COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-DECORATION: underline; }
#tablecat A:hover { COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-DECORATION: none; }

#tabletitle A:link, #tabletitle A:visited, #tabletitle A:active { COLOR: #000000; TEXT-DECORATION: none; }
#tabletitle A:hover { COLOR: #000000; TEXT-DECORATION: underline; }

#tabletitle { background-image: url(images/cellpic.gif); }
.clsCursor {  cursor: hand}
```


----------



## Gumbo (22. Oktober 2005)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
body {
	background-image:		url(http://obstgemuese.ob.funpic.de/wbblite/images/bg.jpg);
}
```


----------



## BSA (22. Oktober 2005)

Jetzt sag uns doch mal genau woran es hackt? und wo genau du das einfügen möchtest! Das ist aus deinem Post nicht sehr ersichtlich!


----------



## PuReSteeL (24. Oktober 2005)

Ich glaube es geht hier um das Problem vom Einfügen korrekter relativer Pfade.
Wo befindet sich die CSS Datei denn?


----------

